# Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam



## Anonym123 (6 Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
jetzt hats mich auch "erwischt". :wall:
Nachdem hier im Forum schon öfter über die [..........] Machenschaften der Vanilla Mediahouse GmbH berichtet wurde, bekam ich jetzt plötzlich folgende eMail: 





> Sehr geehrte/r NutzerIn,
> 
> seit einiger Zeit sind Sie bei uns kostenlos angemeldet im Portal. In Ihrem
> Account befinden sich einige Nachrichten, sowie einiges an Guthaben auf dem
> ...



Ich habe mich niemals da angemeldet, und wie die an meine Adresse gekommen sind, ist mir schleierhaft. Geantwortet habe ich nicht. Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat diese Firma schon seit Längerem im Auge. 
Wer bekommt denn auch solche Spam-Mail von der Firma zur Zeit?
Liebe Grüße, Anonym 123

_Namen gekürzt und URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*



Anonym123 schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat diese Firma schon seit Längerem im Auge.


...hatte aber das war eine ganz andere Geschichte, in der bislang anscheinend noch nicht mal Klage erhoben wurde, sonst wüssten wir's hier.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*



Reducal schrieb:


> sonst wüssten wir's hier.


[Kritikhinterschlaudaherredmodusverbergemodus]was wir hier aber wissen, empirisch und streng phänomenologisch, ist: nach so mancher Aktion der Staatsgewalt, die in zeitlicher Nähe zu Medienberichterstattung erfolgt, kommt es anschliessend für die davon betroffenen Personen/Firmen zu einer exponentiellen Abnahme des Drohpotentials mit einer Halbwertzeit im Wimpernschlagbereich 
quod erat demonsrandum?[/Kritikhinterschlaudaherredmodusverbergemodus]


----------



## Anonym123 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas? :sun:


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*



Anonym123 schrieb:


> Geantwortet habe ich nicht.


passt schon!


was ich sagen wollte ist: ich glaube nicht mehr ernsthaft, dass die alte Geschichte noch einmal zum Inhalt eines Verfahrens wird. Ich werde aber gerne eines Besseren belehrt, sehr gerne sogar. Und das gilt sicher nicht nur für mich hier...


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

Seit wann ist denn mein besonderer Freund S.B. wieder tätig? Schade, das es nicht zur Anklage gekommen ist.

@ AkaAka

besser?


----------



## Anonym123 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

mein Mann hat auch so eine Spam-Mail bekommen. Wir haben mal so einen Link von ner Freundin bekommen, die zu einem Test geführt hat. So ein Test- Bist du ein Sexgott? Wir haben also den Test nichts ahnend gemacht (waren ziemlich intime Fragen drin) und am Ende kam dann, dass nun die Antworten zu der Freundin geschickt werden. Na toll. Aber hier im Forum hab ich schonmal gelesen, dass wohl Vanilla Mediahouse die Daten daher bezieht bzw. vielleicht sogar der Betreiber dieser Seite ist.


----------



## Anonym123 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

Ich bekam noch ne Mail: 



> Falls Sie unseren HTML Newsletter nicht oder nur teilweise sehen können, klicken Sie hier!
> 
> Sie sind bei uns mit der Emailadresse xxxxxxxxxxxxxx und Passwort xxxxxxxxx bei uns registriert.
> 
> ...


Hab ich gar nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonym123 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

Hier in dem Forum habe ich nochwas gefunden dazu:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48114

interessant!!!!!!!!

LG
Anonymus123


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

@ Anonym123

Möchtest Du nochmal überrascht werden, gib mal in die Suche Vanilla Verlag ein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

Namen bitte sofort rauslöschen.


----------



## Anonym123 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

Hier oder in Google?


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*



Anonym123 schrieb:


> Hier oder in Google?


Hier


----------



## Anonym123 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Namen bitte sofort rauslöschen.


 welchen Namen denn? Den ich löschen soll?


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*



Anonym123 schrieb:


> welchen Namen denn? Den ich löschen soll?



Ich denke AkaAka meint, S.B.


----------



## Anonym123 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

Wieso denn? Sein Name ist hier schon sooooo oft gefallen


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

@ Anonym123

Du hast eine Nachricht.


----------



## Anonym123 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

Sie haben Post
lol


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

Deswegen langt auch S.B. Jeder hier kennt ihn. Wie bereits gesagt, er ist ein alter Bekannter hier im Forum.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Deswegen langt auch S.B. Jeder hier kennt ihn. Wie bereits gesagt, er ist ein alter Bekannter hier im Forum.


und in anderen Foren erst


----------



## Anonym123 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

wo denn noch?


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

z.b. Netzwelt.de


----------



## Walti (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

Hallo,
auch ich werde laufend von Mediahouse belästigt. Ich werde den Teufel tun und mich dort durch anklicken eines Links abmelden. Stattdessen empfehle ich jedem Betroffenen mit 

Deutscher Schutzverband
Gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität e.V.
Landgrafenstr. 24
61348 Bad Homburg v.d.H. 

schriftlich Kontakt aufzunehmen. Ich kopiere jede Belästigung und schicke sie per Briefpost an den Schutzverband. Die Leute gehen ganz gezielt gegen solche Machenschaften vor.


----------



## Street (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

Na super,

da scheint es ja wohl wieder richtig los zu gehen bei diesem dubiosen Unternehmen. Habe auch so eine Mail bekommen.

Und was für Daten die von mir haben,sagenhaft. Es wird wohl immer schwieriger,im Internet sicher zu sein vor Datenmißbrauch.


----------



## Blupp (12 März 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

*Hii diese e-Mail habe ich auch bekommen :unzufrieden:, und weiß nicht woher 
und von wem sie stammt .. habe mich nie wo registriert und weiß auch nicht wie die 
an addys kommen .. wisst ihr mehr?? danke Lg*


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

....ja!


----------



## voice82 (19 März 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

ich hab da ne schachtel kekse auf'n tisch gestellt.. ^^

tja.. ich hab auch soeben post bekommen. möcht euch an meinem schriftwechsel teilhaben lassen :sun: 



			
				Re: (SPAM) Ihre Zugangsdaten bla bla schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Dame,
> sehr geehrter Herr,
> 
> wie ich im Vorfeld der überaus unerwünschten Belästigung durch Ihre Kontaktaufnahme bereits durch die Medien und zahlreiche Foreneinträge im Internet in Erfahrung bringen konnte, möchte ich mich für dieses Beispiel Ihrer Vorgehensweisen bedanken und explizit darauf hinweisen dass sämtliche Daten inklusive aller etwaigen Sicherheitskopien bezüglich meiner Person sofort zu löschen sind, da von mir zu keiner Zeit von Ihnen Zugangsdaten angefordert worden sind. Ebensowenig habe ich Dienste von Ihnen in Anspruch genommen oder auch nur eine Ihrer Webseiten aufgerufen. Sollte es zu hierbei zu Verständigungsproblemen gekommen sein, behalte ich mir rechtliche Schritte vor.
> ...



mal schauen ob da noch etwas kommt... :x

bedient euch ruhig 

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Waterkant (20 März 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

servus!
nachdem ich in meinem mailordner ne komische registrierung von pelladyworld vorgefunden habe bin ich nach kurzer recherche hier bei euch gelandet....
anscheinend versetzt dieser s.b. ja halb deutschland in aufregung...
bei mir hat ers gleich mit 2 mails versucht, selber text wie bei allen anderen, einmal für ne site namens h22p://www.movie-live.de und h22p://www.filme-umsonst.de. 
ich hab mich natürlich vorsorglich von dem e-letter abgemeldet, allerdings gehe ich eher davon aus, das diese personen eine abmeldung mit einem lebenszeichen gleich setzen und mich in zukunft noch desöfteren belästigen werden. sollte ich auch nur eine zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, werde ich rechtliche schritte gegen die betreiber einleiten lassen, handelsregisterauskunft werde ich auch einholen, ganz schön wenn man in ner kanzlei arbeitet... und dann auch noch in münchen...


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*



Waterkant schrieb:


> anscheinend versetzt dieser s.b. ja halb deutschland in aufregung...


Komisch nur, dass er nur etwas rumspamt, ansonsten aber niemandem was will.


----------



## anybody (22 März 2008)

*AW: Vanilla Mediahouse - Spam*

Unglaublich was sich der erlaubt. Und ich hatte mich schon fast daran gewöhnt das Spam nicht von deutschen Firmen kommt.

Der Zugangsdaten Spam (pelladyworld/movielive) kam übrigens bei mir an eine eMail adresse die ich nur in einem Forum verwendet hatte. Dieses Forum hatte leider per Default das Setting das andere user die eMail adresse einsehen können => Jemand hat sich angemeldet und die Foren Adressen der anderen Mitglieder abgegrast.

Nur als Erklärung wie man zu so einem dieser "Accounts" kommt 
Alles erfunden natürlich. Ich würde nicht empfehlen zu reagieren. Auf die Weise finden sie gleich noch den Namen raus und wissen das die eMail auch angekommen ist und gelesen wird... Keine gute Idee.


----------

